# Androlean



## phipp26 (May 10, 2011)

whats Androlean all about? Is it good, bad? Ive been dieting and working out and looking for something to help boost and controll my appetite.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 10, 2011)

phipp26 said:


> whats Androlean all about? Is it good, bad? Ive been dieting and working out and looking for something to help boost and controll my appetite.



AndroLean is a product that combines thermogenic properties (increased metabolism) alongside a small test conversion in order to allow for rapid cutting (sub-maintenance calories) while preserving muscle.


----------



## Good Grip (May 11, 2011)

We've seen mostly good reviews on Androlean solo, but when stacked with Androhard, this makes for one of the best recomp cycles ive ever seen.


----------



## tarheelfan23 (May 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> We've seen mostly good reviews on Androlean solo, but when stacked with Androhard, this makes for one of the best recomp cycles ive ever seen.



what about stacking with a 10 week test cycle and the end ?


----------



## oufinny (May 11, 2011)

tarheelfan23 said:


> what about stacking with a 10 week test cycle and the end ?



That would be a good idea, like running something like Masteron or Winny, though not near as potent.  There won't be much additional shutdown either which for the end of a cycle is key.  Curious how doing this versus say turinabol would be for an end of the cycle oral if recomp/cutting is your goal.


----------



## tarheelfan23 (May 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> That would be a good idea, like running something like Masteron or Winny, though not near as potent.  There won't be much additional shutdown either which for the end of a cycle is key.  Curious how doing this versus say turinabol would be for an end of the cycle oral if recomp/cutting is your goal.



my goal is cutting, im starting week 3 of my cycle .....i might see if i can get this ordered for maybe my last 4 weeks of cycle


----------



## phipp26 (May 11, 2011)

alright so it would be great to use to help cutting? An what should i stack with and cycle off with?


----------



## oufinny (May 11, 2011)

tarheelfan23 said:


> my goal is cutting, im starting week 3 of my cycle .....i might see if i can get this ordered for maybe my last 4 weeks of cycle



Look at the cost benefit of this, which is new mind you, versus something that is proven to work (winny, masteron, turinabol come to mind, heck even Epi).  Those will most likely be cheaper so weigh which option you think is better for your goals. 



phipp26 said:


> alright so it would be great to use to help cutting? An what should i stack with and cycle off with?



It stacks well with most anything, so if you want to run a diet pill, AndroHard, another PH/DS/AAS or test all would work.  These are very versatile so your stacking options are pretty vast, depends on your goals and budget.  Remember, cutting is 90% diet and training, supps make up the last 10%.


----------



## Rodja (May 11, 2011)

As oufinny said, it really can be stacked with anything outside of a thyroid agonist.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> That would be a good idea, like running something like Masteron or Winny, though not near as potent.  There won't be much additional shutdown either which for the end of a cycle is key.  Curious how doing this versus say turinabol would be for an end of the cycle oral if recomp/cutting is your goal.



I actually think Androlean shines more solo, however, it does add to the total test equivalency and the 7-keto really helps with boosting metabolic rate.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 22, 2011)

phipp, what did you decide on?


----------



## alpha22 (May 23, 2011)

So anyone had good results using this product


----------



## Good Grip (May 23, 2011)

alpha22 said:


> So anyone had good results using this product


 If you go take a look at Mike+40's androlean solo log over at bodbybuildingdungeon, you'll see guy on fire! He says he looks leaner in the mirror but is up 4lbs on the scale and he just smashed a pr in squats by 50lbs. These results are amazing.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 23, 2011)

alpha22 said:


> So anyone had good results using this product



Which product are you most interested in? I can direct you to logs.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 23, 2011)

jannet said:


> I think there won't be much added shutdown either which for the end of a cycle is key. Curious how managing this versus state turinabol would be for an end of the cycle oral if recomp/cutting is your goal.



Androlean would be decent towards the end of a cycle to tighten up without causing more shutdown or a harder PCT.


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2011)

I'll be running a log soon here within a few weeks, be on the lookout for it.


----------



## yjyankee (May 24, 2011)

Gymrat, if you log, I will follow.  Two reasons:  interested in this product, and your avatar!!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 24, 2011)

yjyankee said:


> Gymrat, if you log, I will follow.  Two reasons:  interested in this product, and your avatar!!



hahaha nice

Can't wait for the log.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 24, 2011)

yjyankee said:


> Gymrat, if you log, I will follow.  Two reasons:  interested in this product, and your avatar!!



I'm with this guy, looking forward to the log, and Daaaaammn!


----------



## HereToStudy (May 24, 2011)

If anyone else would like to log here as well, remember hit up a rep.


----------



## Good Grip (May 24, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I'll be running a log soon here within a few weeks, be on the lookout for it.


 Will do GymRat! Btw, nice avi. Who is she?


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Will do GymRat! Btw, nice avi. Who is she?



Her name's Jenny. She's pretty finger licking good ain't she?

Based on my plans, the log should start in 3 weeks assuming I don't extend my cycle anymore which I shouldn't..... sadly


----------



## Rodja (May 25, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Her name's Jenny. She's pretty finger licking good ain't she?
> 
> Based on my plans, the log should start in 3 weeks assuming I don't extend my cycle anymore which I shouldn't..... sadly



That's the understatement of the decade.


----------



## oufinny (May 25, 2011)

I demand nudes of this chick in your log... and I will surely have to post them in mine.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

Suppose to be pretty good. Will be trying it shortly.


----------



## babyhulk (May 26, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> If anyone else would like to log here as well, remember hit up a rep.


 

point me in the direction. I had ordered some last month and am waiting on my TRS now. Im looking forward to these products as well as their results!


----------



## ryansm (May 26, 2011)

babyhulk said:


> point me in the direction. I had ordered some last month and am waiting on my TRS now. Im looking forward to these products as well as their results!



Just shoot a PM to a rep and we can help you out


----------



## JCBourne (May 26, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I demand nudes of this chick in your log... and I will surely have to post them in mine.



Haha, I actually know this girl personally believe it or not.


----------



## jus4u (May 26, 2011)

Gonna be on this soon....can't wait for my shipment to arriveeeee


----------



## HereToStudy (May 26, 2011)

babyhulk said:


> point me in the direction. I had ordered some last month and am waiting on my TRS now. Im looking forward to these products as well as their results!



Did you get a chance to talk to a rep?



GymRat4Life said:


> Haha, I actually know this girl personally believe it or not.



All the more reason to follow his request 



suppRatings said:


> Suppose to be pretty good. Will be trying it shortly.



Would love to hear your feedback!



jus4u said:


> Gonna be on this soon....can't wait for my shipment to arriveeeee


----------



## Good Grip (May 26, 2011)

jus4u said:


> Gonna be on this soon....can't wait for my shipment to arriveeeee


 Nice, are you running androlean solo?


----------



## yjyankee (May 28, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Haha, I actually know this girl personally believe it or not.



Dude, you know her???  Penny Mathis??  Lol.  Big fan of hers. Never seen her topless though - well, without doing the "hand-bra". Lol.  Beautiful woman.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 28, 2011)

yjyankee said:


> Dude, you know her???  Penny Mathis??  Lol.  Big fan of hers. Never seen her topless though - well, without doing the "hand-bra". Lol.  Beautiful woman.



 Someone is excited.


----------



## ryansm (May 29, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Someone is excited.



Can't blame the guy


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

In for the chick pics 

Oh and androlean is a win in my book, I figured I'd give some slightly useful input hahah


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 6, 2011)

|Z| said:


> In for the chick pics
> 
> Oh and androlean is a win in my book, I figured I'd give some slightly useful input hahah



Always appreciate it


----------



## tropical2011 (Jun 8, 2011)

I ran the old andro lean (right before their new product came out) and tren-1 together, then a PCT stack.  Also whey, casin protiens, BCAA's.  After a couple of weeks, I felt totally alpha male in the gym.  If I could eat the weight I would!  It gave the boost I was looking for.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 8, 2011)

tropical2011 said:


> I ran the old andro lean (right before their new product came out) and tren-1 together, then a PCT stack.  Also whey, casin protiens, BCAA's.  After a couple of weeks, I felt totally alpha male in the gym.  If I could eat the weight I would!  It gave the boost I was looking for.



Do you  mean the old AndroHard V1, this is the first AndroLean. Glad you liked it


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 8, 2011)

|Z| said:


> In for the chick pics
> 
> Oh and androlean is a win in my book, I figured I'd give some slightly useful input hahah


 Thanks Z, Androlean is definatly another winner for Primordial Performance.


----------

